# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش > سوال: منظور از plugin چیست؟

## motherboard

سلام تو Qt یک چیزی رو متوجه نشدم.اینکه گفته میشه کتابخانه از نوع plugin است یعنی چه؟ اصلا این plugin چی هست؟

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> سلام تو Qt یک چیزی رو متوجه نشدم.اینکه گفته میشه کتابخانه از نوع plugin است یعنی چه؟ اصلا این plugin چی هست؟


پلاگین همانطور که از معنیش هم مشخصه نوعی (افزونه) هستش.
مثلا ما وقتی میاییم میگیم افزونه یا Plugin کتابخانه Qt برای Visual Studio ... نتیجش میشه یه برنامه ای که به برنامه اصلی افزوده میشه تا از قابلیت های اون در برنامه و محیط مورد نظر استفاده کنید.

حالا در خود Qt هم همین مورد هست وقتی پلاگینی بنویسید یا وارد محیط خودتون کنید میتونید به عنوان نوعی ابزار یا ویژگی ازش استفاده کنید.
مثلا من میگم پلاگین تاریخ شمسی برای Qt Creator خب این یعنی افزونه ای که یک قابلیت رو برای من فراهم میکنه که شامل امکانات پایه و اصلی برنامه نیستش.

----------

